# Are Rubicons legal



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Might be reading laws wrong but it seems that if you ride between sunset and sun up your suppose to have brake lites. Any one know of an aftermarket set up for installing brakelites on a Rubicon. Am sure I could fabricate and install one. But was just wondering if one was commercially available


----------



## rooster49262 (Mar 2, 2004)

dodge7 you read the law right, you must have a brake light to ride at night. I think honda has a kit for the brake light. Rideing at night is very peacefull but I would suggest that you don't ride alone, because you won't run into anyone else out there most of the time.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Fabricated my own, came out real nice, have recieved a lot of compliments on them, even a few requests to duplicate for people. Lite is mounted in door of tool storage compartment. (RUBICON). Will upgrade on sons bike though, (Rubicon also) and intregate them into existing running lites rather than add a third lite.
NOW I"M LEGAL IN THIS STUPID STATE, and can ride when ever I want


----------



## single shot (Nov 18, 2004)

I'd like to see a picture of that. I have a Rubicon and was wondering the same thing, I need a brake light. I don't do much night driving but it would help out all the time.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Simple to make and mount, have to fabricate switch bracket, will try to post pictures and schematic later. Still playing with it, as soon as I am done will post info


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

I bought a 2005 rubicon and it comes standerd with brake lights. Just maybe this is somthing you could adapped to a older machine.


----------

